# Amberjack Closure



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

No snapper and now no Amberjack.
http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishery_b.../2014/fb14-059_gulf_gaj_comm_rec_closures.pdf


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thats cute... hwell:

I guess the folks at NOAA couldn't seem to find any AJs swimming in their retention pond behind the building, so they deemed them to be over fished...


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

man that sux!!!! this season the aj's were actually in places they were 10 years ago, and it was almost a nuisance catching them while drift fishing for kings in a couple of reef areas.

Capt Josh


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

So how long do you think it will be before a "select few" get to sell recreational amberjack trips during the closed season?
We should start a bet pool on the date, at least it would make it interesting. Closest to date wins the pot and a date with Roy Crabtree.-Mike


----------



## capthoop (Jan 13, 2007)

24 day fall season. When will this **** stop?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

This is the reason I am seriously thinking of getting put of the offshore deal in this country. Go someplace else every couple of months and catch the **** outta fish with a short boat ride and have fun. This is getting to the point where you cant keep anything you catch


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

guess I am going to have to start catching my AJs in state waters


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> This is the reason I am seriously thinking of getting put of the offshore deal in this country. Go someplace else every couple of months and catch the **** outta fish with a short boat ride and have fun. This is getting to the point where you cant keep anything you catch


Exactly - having an offshore boat is getting to be pointless. I am sure they will pull the plug on Tiles and mangroves soon... oh boy lets go SHARKIN...


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Texas limit*

What is the Texas limits on Amberjack, I gotta one heck of an Amberjack spot about 8 miles outta Sargent. 

I am sick of the Gulf Council, Commercial Fisherman, Charter for Hire group and the Share our Gulf organization, People need to understand these people are our enemy, they are doing everything in their power to take our ability to catch and retain any fish in the Gulf of Mexico outside of the Texas waters.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

This is what you are allowed to land with anywhere in the State of Texas:

Greater Amberjack

Daily Bag: 1 Length in Inches (Minimum - Maximum)34 - No limit

ENOUGH SAID...!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> This is what you are allowed to land with anywhere in the State of Texas:
> 
> Greater Amberjack
> 
> ...


That is how i look at it. I just hope the Texas wardens feel the same way.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

They probably don't know what depths amberjack can be caught at. 


Jolly Roger,

No doubt.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

JFolm said:


> They probably don't know what depths amberjack can be caught at.
> 
> Jolly Roger,
> 
> No doubt.


Show it to the warden, and ask him what the state record is for a "bar jack". "I caught this guy while fishing with my sabiki rig on a weed line about 5 miles out! He nearly spooled me!"


----------



## NautiHooker (Mar 5, 2013)

When is this non sense going to stop. How do they even know number like they have. Does the rig killer numbers get calculated into the recreation sector. Not only did they kill 1000s of lbs of fish but they took away a whole ecosystem and didn't replace it with anything. Somewhere the line will have to be drawn or they will start saying that beef is over fished and chicken is over fished and we will all be vegetarians and will over fish the rainforest!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

jeffsfishin said:


> What is the Texas limits on Amberjack, I gotta one heck of an Amberjack spot about 8 miles outta Sargent.
> 
> I am sick of the Gulf Council, Commercial Fisherman, Charter for Hire group and the Share our Gulf organization, People need to understand these people are our enemy, they are doing everything in their power to take our ability to catch and retain any fish in the Gulf of Mexico outside of the Texas waters.


ding ding dingâ€¦â€¦â€¦..we have a winnerâ€¦
knowledge is your friend.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Mont has said it several times...accountability. Regardless of how flawed the data from current methods may be it is the yard stick for establishing seasons/limits/closures. The comms have representation , we do not. CCA pretends to be our champion but they are long on pretend and short on deliver. Money + accountability + representation = answer


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> This is what you are allowed to land with anywhere in the State of Texas:
> 
> Greater Amberjack
> 
> ...


Makes you wonder why they post a quantity limit and size limitation if they don't expect any to be caught in state waters!!!!
I readily caught AJs this year, and have not been able to do that in the past.
Of course, it was all during the closed season, and I had to release them.
I reserve the right to get smarter!!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

HTJ said:


> Mont has said it several times...accountability. Regardless of how flawed the data from current methods may be it is the yard stick for establishing seasons/limits/closures. The comms have representation , we do not. CCA pretends to be our champion but they are long on pretend and short on deliver. Money + accountability + representation = answer


You are 1000% correct sir.
The Coms came up with a way to show accountability and accurate data. Charter's are working on a solution for their problem. What is the CCA doing for the recs? Do they have ANY plan in the works for some kind of accountability?
Posting on here about state water this and state water that is not going to help the cause one bit. Just be quiet and have fun.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Only solution this problem is to fire the FEDs from management of REC fishermen. The whole "accountability" issue is a red herring


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Only solution this problem is to fire the FEDs from management of REC fishermen. The whole "accountability" issue is a red herring


I agree. Way too much government in our lives these days!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The time will come when we decide we just can't allow a corrupt government to set the rules any more, and make our own.

Hell, the rig killers have killed ten times more AJ's than recreational fisherman have.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

filet and release


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

The web says Ling are next..


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Amberjack closure*

It is just sick we can't catch greater amberjack due to the shortened season. If you know where to find them, there is NO shortage.

Mike


----------



## asianprider (Jul 5, 2010)

CHA CHING said:


> I agree. Way too much government in our lives these days!


 X2 time for fillet knife keeps all you can.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Its the damnedest thing - I can drive 500 miles out and back, but I can't seem to catch anything outside of 9 miles from shore!!!

EDIT - Unless I'm sword fishing with Holden


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow!!!! Very frustrating with these feds! And these guys are supposed to be educated???


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

elgatogus said:


> Wow!!!! Very frustrating with these feds! And these guys are supposed to be educated???


NO, they are politicians. Nuff said!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

They're going to make outlaws out of normally law abiding citizens.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> They're going to make outlaws out of normally law abiding citizens.


What he said.


----------



## whaler89 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry guys I guess my 1 Aj this "season" put us over the quota.....


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> They have already made outlaws out of normally law abiding citizens.


Fixed it.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im keeping whatever I catch, end of story


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Fixed it.


Thank you.

Before you know it we will be keeping Bonita because it's the only thing we can keep. 1 per person though and you have to use circle hooks and there will be a 7 day season on them. 
But the commercial guys can catch and sell whatever they want, whenever they want, and use whatever they want. Pretty sure tax payer Joe is getting hosed on this deal...one fish at a time. 
This has similarities to Johnny Cash's song "One Piece At A Time" and Hitler's Final Solution for the Jews and other social minorities. Little by little it will all be taken away. It will be done systematically, efficiently, and no one will stand up to it all at once. One fish (minority) at a time until it has all be taken away. Just a weak metaphor I was thinking about the the other day.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

My .02. From what I have seen our game wardens dont ask questions and I imagine most if not all think the laws are **** as well. They might start having to care if federal agents are stationed with them. Its in our best interests to fight the fight but not be too loud about what we are keeping and where it came from


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

yakfisher said:


> My .02. From what I have seen our game wardens dont ask questions and I imagine most if not all think the laws are **** as well. They might start having to care if federal agents are stationed with them. Its in our best interests to fight the fight but not be too loud about what we are keeping and where it came from


The last time I saw a Game Warden in Matagorda was during the Oilmans Tournament. It wasn't on the water, he was in the tent I guess working a side job. I asked him where they had been. He said the state had them working on the border to help the "flow of illegals".
More great government work!!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Game wardens*

I have been checked this year (twice) by the TP&W. They were very polite but counted my fish and checked for licenses. I was clean both times.

Mike


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Gonna have to go back to eating Tiger Snapper.... The problem is not the rec's. The problem is the commercialization of the resource. People do Not have to eat Red Snapper at a restuarant to be considered eating seafood... That's why we have catfish farms...

What restuarant serves Amberjack??? I've never seen it on a menu. Total Bull $heet!


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

Hard to believe that when I joined this forum 10 yrs ago - I was living in the the good ole days of offshore fishing and didn't even realize it...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Guess I'm going next weekend!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

well dang it..looks like yall got this subject covered....I am about speechless


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

NautiHooker said:


> When is this non sense going to stop. How do they even know number like they have. Does the rig killer numbers get calculated into the recreation sector. Not only did they kill 1000s of lbs of fish but they took away a whole ecosystem and didn't replace it with anything. Somewhere the line will have to be drawn or they will start saying that beef is over fished and chicken is over fished and we will all be vegetarians and will over fish the rainforest!


Someone correct me if I am wrong but these are two different entities. One is giving Snapper to the commercial guys ( NMFS) and one is blowing the Snapper up (BOEM). I contacted a few people this week and one of them sent me these letters. See attached.

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/docs/RigLtrs.pdf


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*AJ Wars*

Tx wardens told to inforce state laws in state water no questions asked

(like Louisianna wardens do now,after they turned a 180 couple years ago from being paid by fed to do fed inforcement in fed water ......mostly high dollar boat riding out in the Gulf instead if inshore patrolling I noticed)......

..."caught in or brought into"

Let the Feds inforce in fed waters......

old comm overload trick was to gut and hang whatever over the side ...if any laws 
tried an intercept they were simply released.......


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

JFolm said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong but these are two different entities. One is giving Snapper to the commercial guys ( NMFS) and one is blowing the Snapper up (BOEM). I contacted a few people this week and one of them sent me these letters. See attached.
> 
> Please remember there is a lot of money involved in the removal of these platforms and the companies that remove them have some strong political tie's and some ex politicians as their lobbyist, it not likely gonna be stopped in the near future.


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

Different fish, same BS. It won't be long before all of the "governments fish" are only available to those who are willing to buy them. To bad we the people don't exist anymore. 
I assume they are hoping that the AJ population gets big enough to eat the snapper population into balance.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

jeffsfishin said:


> JFolm said:
> 
> 
> > Someone correct me if I am wrong but these are two different entities. One is giving Snapper to the commercial guys ( NMFS) and one is blowing the Snapper up (BOEM). I contacted a few people this week and one of them sent me these letters. See attached.
> ...


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

We got a 24 day season what a load of ****.
We brought in two last week and watched several come up with them. There is no shortage on AJ's. 
I have another trip south planned for the last weekend of August and a stop to drop for AJ's was in the plans. Guess we drag lures all day with out stopping. Going to be like fishing with BillFisher again


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Well, when you see red snapper on ice at HEB for $22.99 a pound you start to get the picture. I wonder what would happen if the Feds were responsible for whitetail deer harvest in Texas and commercial interests were getting the same price for venison steak as they do for snapper?

No matter what happens in our government all you have to do is follow the money to find the corruption.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Let's do the math here.
Recs get 888,839lbs
This is more then likely too large, but let's assume a 50lb per fish average.

Equals 17,776 fish / 24 days = 740 fish per day caught in the gulf at 1 per person.
I dont buy those numbers.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> Let's do the math here.
> Recs get 888,839lbs
> This is more then likely too large, but let's assume a 50lb per fish average.
> 
> ...


Good chance there will not be 740 AJs caught out of Texas in all of those 24 days by REC fishermen.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Neverenough said:


> Let's do the math here.
> Recs get 888,839lbs
> This is more then likely too large, but let's assume a 50lb per fish average.
> 
> ...


Amberjack "season" has been open since January 1st, was closed Jun1-July31, and reopened August 1st. Around 180 days total for an average of ~100 fish/day @ 50lb each. Not an over the top crazy number but the real question is where the ~900k pound allocation number came from. That's the number that matters and how it was derived is the root cause of this mess. That number gets bigger, we don't "overfish", seasons stay open, no more crying on the internet, etc...all good things.


----------



## modernmw (Apr 20, 2014)

**** Fish Nazis!!!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*fish wars*

If /when I get to go I will try my best to get my state limit as allowed by state law .......if/when I have to I will use the old commercial trick

the amberjack was desimated by the com's unregulated harvest after the red snapper was cut way back ..had to have something to sell..... they became an item on the menue in most any restraunt...before that you never saw AJ being sold there....


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

cadjockey said:


> Amberjack "season" has been open since January 1st, was closed Jun1-July31, and reopened August 1st. Around 180 days total


I stand corrected thanks. The same as snapper season to many unfishable days in our part of the gulf. It all comes down to big government and over regulation by folks trying to justify their jobs.


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

Seems like the only fishes left to catch are Hardheads and Spadefish. I hava a KICK**** RECIPE for these two, only hitch is that it is a closely guarded family secret but for a nominal fee I would share. ANY TAKERS?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Soon they may take it all. Funny how some of you have not been checked. Checked today by USCG and later the Feds. Second time in about 4 weeks by the feds. Have to say they are a nice group of guys along with the coasties. The fed. guys remembered me as well as I did them. Chatted a bit, talked about the endangered snapper! Never boarded this time, showed them my catch all was good. When the USCG pulled up to me I said " thought you were Somolian(sp) Pirates! They all laughed.


----------



## jhp3435 (Jan 8, 2013)

capt. david said:


> Soon they may take it all. Funny how some of you have not been checked. Checked today by USCG and later the Feds. Second time in about 4 weeks by the feds. Have to say they are a nice group of guys along with the coasties. The fed. guys remembered me as well as I did them. Chatted a bit, talked about the endangered snapper! Never boarded this time, showed them my catch all was good. When the USCG pulled up to me I said " thought you were Somolian(sp) Pirates! They all laughed.


How far out were you when you got checked each time? Were you in state waters or beyond? Also, what port?


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Short snapper season, then limits on triple tail and trigger fish now this with AJ's. Yes the season was open prior to the June/July closed season but how many chances to fish are there with weather Oct-May, not many. I as well as most of the other guys that are into this offshore fishing do not require a boat load of meat to consider a fishing trip a success and never keep anything that either myself or crew don't eat. That being said I do enjoy fresh fish and it has got flat out ridiculous that after all the time and $ we put into offshore fishing they continue to blame Recs and continue to put ridiculous limits and seasons on fish making it next to impossible to bring home some fresh fish as reward for all we put in this. Not to mention all the $ we put into the economy and the jobs that are created from everything from boat sales and repairs to tackle and license ect.... I know complaining on hear is not the answer but sure would be nice if state took more control and extended state waters and ran there own Managment programs vs letting the Feds continue to screw things up!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Both times over 40 out of Galveston. Feds are from Cameron La. Uscg Sabine.


----------



## jhp3435 (Jan 8, 2013)

capt. david said:


> Both times over 40 out of Galveston. Feds are from Cameron La. Uscg Sabine.


Thanks for the fed report.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Just do this. Look in the mirror each night several times and say .... *"officer,* *I caught them inside 9 miles" *until you can say it with a straight face.

Before long some dip will come along and say .... *"there are a lot more fish out there to fish for"* but believe me before long every fish catchable with a hook and line will be on Crabtree's list.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Good thing is, we are getting out this Friday! Second Rec. trip of the year! Softball and Work, have had me covered up!!! Plus weather early on and the Govt. Shortening and Splitting the Seasons!!! Catch and keep, what you feel like bringing Home!!! The only fish we have brought home in 2014 are tiles, barrels, black fin, and a slimy king.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

This &[email protected]? Is out of control, I seriously think their ultimate goal is to end recreational fishing all together. Let's not even mention the financial impact this over regulation is having on coastal America along the gulf. When will the Govt finally realize that they make things worse....not better when they get involved!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

NOAA 2020 Vision "The days of catch and keep will be a thing of the past. The enjoyment for the recreational fisherman will be obtained from catch and release".


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

trapper67 said:


> NOAA 2020 Vision "The days of catch and keep will be a thing of the past. The enjoyment for the recreational fisherman will be obtained from catch and release".


Catch and feed the porpoises and sharks (that makes me sick)


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

samh said:


> I stand corrected thanks. The same as snapper season to many unfishable days in our part of the gulf. It all comes down to big government and over regulation by folks trying to justify their jobs.


Apologize if I sounded a bit harsh, I tend to be overly direct.

Fact of the matter is this: Appointed officials are charged with executing their duties based on the laws passed by congress. They will protect their appointed positions by fulfilling their obligations at nearly any cost. Their decisions will be based on "best available" information and/or data. The only thing not in question is whether or not action will be taken when required by law.

How do you affect what actions are taken? a) appoint decision making officials sympathetic to your cause (swaying the ideology of a steadfast opponent is very, very difficult) b) change the laws c) challenge the laws in the judicial system d) gather legitimate data to be considered in the decision making process (we assume this works in the recs favor).

All of this requires influence. I've been involved with the regulatory side of .gov enough know that influence requires organization and $$$. Online petitions, shady organizations, internet rants, conspiracy theories, etc accomplish jack squat and can actually be detrimental to your cause. We don't need "state" organization. We need a unified, gulf-wide effort with adequate financial backing to make a difference (read that as "effective lobbying body")...I don't see one as of now. CCA & RFA you say? Well, I'm not convinced.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*State management*

The key is state management of the fisheries out 200 miles. I don't know if this is possible but several states arbitrarily moved state waters from three to nine miles. To my knowledge, the only states that have this nine-mile right are Texas and Florida.

Mike


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

cadjockey said:


> Apologize if I sounded a bit harsh, I tend to be overly direct.
> 
> Fact of the matter is this: Appointed officials are charged with executing their duties based on the laws passed by congress. They will protect their appointed positions by fulfilling their obligations at nearly any cost. Their decisions will be based on "best available" information and/or data. The only thing not in question is whether or not action will be taken when required by law.
> 
> ...


nothing harsh about it,

One way to take power away from any government agency is to ignore it. Next is to defund it, then to transfer the power away from it.

No reason to go to there meetings, or answer them on anything they question about. Power by government is only gained when the public allows it. Ignore them, and they lose power. We have redundant government in this case. The FEDs are doing the same job as TPWD. The FEDs have failed, TPWD has a long history of success.

I have been attacked several times by so called educated folks here on 2cool that say my arguments would never happen. Yet some of my exact words were in the last bill to take away power from the FEDs and give it to the States.

I can not tell you what to do, but I stopped worrying about what the FEDs have to say about our regulations and started talking to my state REPs about my feelings of the FEDs controlling our REC fishery.

Call every day.

Talking on the internet is great, it educates more then most understand. It also helps people to know who to contact and what argument they need to make. I always consider a thread on 2cool like sitting around a beach campfire or a bait camp. No one would walk up to a bunch of guys around a fire and tell them to stop talking about a topic. So to me it is always telling of who is not on your side.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

I sent an email to Crabtree when AJ first closed a few years back. He actually responded and told me the decision to close the gulf was based on east coast data..NOT Gulf data...AND I would really like to know how they come to this recreational landing data. I Have been offshore 3 times and landed no AJs this year.


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

cadjockey said:


> Apologize if I sounded a bit harsh, I tend to be overly direct.
> 
> Fact of the matter is this: Appointed officials are charged with executing their duties based on the laws passed by congress. They will protect their appointed positions by fulfilling their obligations at nearly any cost. Their decisions will be based on "best available" information and/or data. The only thing not in question is whether or not action will be taken when required by law.
> 
> ...


Congress has little to do with it. The NMFS like the EPA basically make up rules as they go along to keep their special interest happy and constantly create BS regulations to keep their friends and families in a job. A lot of the BS federal regulatory agencies regulations are major contributors to the raise in the cost of doing business in the US and are one of the reasons major corporations have to move offshore for higher margins. Don't think for a moment the regulations put in place by the NMFS based on their mis-interpretation of the Magneson Stevenson Act and biased non scientific data is not about money.
I used to be a licensed non-game collector here in Texas collecting snakes and trapping turtles from private properties in several counties all over north central Texas. A environmental group found out about how many turtles and snakes we were exporting each year out of DFW and started raising hell with TPWD about it. It was brought before the commissioners for tighter regulation. During the public comment period I wrote letters to each commissioner, most of the land owners I trapped on wrote or called TPWD and several businesses where I bought my supplies did the same. 
In the end TPWD sided with us gave us exactly what we were asking for so the enviro's took it to the USDA who wrote regulation so that we had to quarantine our animals for 6 weeks and have them tested at our expense before we could export. They put us out of business. Congress had nothing to to with that either.
We as recreational fisherman need to submit our public comment, contact our representatives, get the businesses we support involved (boat manufactures, sporting goods manufactures, sporting goods stores, etc.) While the NMFS holds a deaf ear to us our congressman and other elected officials will hear us and realize the negative economic impact the continuous over regulation of the private recreational fisherman has on our coastal communities. We can either bend over and keep taking the screwing or we can take a stand against it.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

they are showing the recreational catch as TWICE the commercial catch?!???? YEA RIGHT !!!!!! I'm pretty sure it's the other way around !!!!!!!:hairout:


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

jrab said:


> Catch and feed the porpoises and sharks (that makes me sick)


we had a porpise hanging around eating all our released "endangerd" red snapper on SAT , that thing even ate the 15 pounder we released !:an4:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Amberjack in Texas offshore waters*

Unlike Florida where you can catch greater amberjack within site of the shore, it is not the case in Texas, especially on the northern coast. To catch quality amberjack from Sabine to Matagorda, you are looking at least 50 miles out. I prefer to catch them in water over 250 feet deep to get them consistently. Most Texas fishermen don't have the range to fish for them so I cannot believe we have a shortage out of Texas.

Another case of one size fits all by Crabtree and his hooligans.

Mike


----------



## OutKast (Nov 11, 2008)

*overfished*

Well, I did my part...I only caught 1/2 of an amberjack this year...:headknock


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> nothing harsh about it,
> 
> One way to take power away from any government agency is to ignore it. Next is to defund it, then to transfer the power away from it.
> 
> ...


I agree. I try to gain knowledge on how to lobby these situations by reading these threads.


----------



## pivot2163 (May 15, 2006)

I said it a while back and I'll say it again;

These commun, I mean Liberals, are going to cut off anything that is fun for people every chance they can. I bet within the next 20+ years you won't be able to fish or hunt unless you do illegally (with a sling-shot or a sharp stick). These people hate their own lives and believe no one should have it better than they do. They are selling us out and everything this country was founded on to push their agenda through. They won't be happy until everyone is a servant and they own the country. I doubt it will take them too long to decide people shouldn't be allowed to own land, that it should all be owned by the government "so sorry you have to go, but you can't stay here". They side with the thugs, terrorists and other bottom dwelling vermin and the good law abiding citizens are held as unjust..

What the hell happened to us?

Drives me bananas
:headknock


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

The ROI on offshore fishing is getting to be laughable at best..


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Another fish bites the dust*

I would like to see the data that justifies the closure and also get a take from TP&W, who I have much respect.

Mike


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

all of us need to push for state control .. we can not deal with the NMFS...or forget about 
offshore rec fishing .........


----------



## T-e-x-a-s-R-e-b-e-l (May 28, 2014)

*This problem will never be fixed until we repeat our history.*

Anyone that thinks different is part of the problem. To much government in our lives, and that alone will never be trimmed back by any government official today or in the future, instead it will get worse, I mean look at who we vote into office....lawyers! . To many folks raised their kids to vote socialist liberal today. You should be proud. I will never hold anything back. I know my history, and I know whats gunna have to happen to fix any of this socialist ****. When I go fishing these days I ask myself one question.....God made the planet and that includes the oceans. Who gave the government the right to own it? Who did that?  Then I feel better and go catching supper


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

[God made the planet and that includes the oceans. Who gave the government the right to own it? Who did that?  Then I feel better and go catching supper [/QUOTE]

Agree 100%..... As long as Texas waters remain open I will get my Red Snapper every trip on my way back in, it's actually quite easy and fast these days, Plus 4 is better than 2.
If Sector separation goes through it will be obvious to me the NMFS cares nothing about the recreational fisherman, so what choice do we have.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Next major closure*

Snapper and greater amberjack have been cut down to a miniscule season......the grey trigger season too.

Which species is NEXT?

My guess is scamp.

Mike


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Possession Limit Lures said:


> So how long do you think it will be before a "select few" get to sell recreational amberjack trips during the closed season?
> We should start a bet pool on the date, at least it would make it interesting. Closest to date wins the pot and a date with Roy Crabtree.-Mike


You are exactly correct - it's called a multi-species IFQ program.

That is the end game. There is too much money being left on the table by "allowing" us to continue to catch "free" fish - they are in the process of creating revenue streams by implementing systems that fence off the oceans and skim $$ off of each and every fish we catch. These $$ don't go back to help the resource or to the nation, but in the bank accounts of corporations...

If Sector Separation goes through, over 75% of our Gulf red snapper will be owned by a "select few" corporations.


----------



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

*MATH*

Here's my math:

January 1, 2014 - May 31, 2014 = 151 days,
August 1, 2014 - August 24 = 24 days,
Total = 175 days...yet we can only fish what, 1 out of every 4 days due to weather...especially the early months (January - March)...so 44 days for grins.

888,839 pounds...say average amberjack is 40 pounds...so 22,221 fish.

22,221 fish divided by 44 days = 505 amberjack caught per day

Soon amberjack season will be shortened just as red snapper season has. If I were a betting man, I would bet that we will be seeing more and more amberjack for sale in our grocery stores and restaurants in the next couple of years. It's all about money. That's why red snapper is the most abundant fish in the GOM yet costs close to $20 / pound yet I saw GOM swordfish for only $9 / pound the other day at Randall's.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Weather*

If we had good fishing weather one out of every four days off the Texas coast in the early months, I would be fishing every week. This year, I missed the entire wahoo run at the gardens because of the lack of weather windows.

Mike



PEACE OUT said:


> Here's my math:
> 
> January 1, 2014 - May 31, 2014 = 151 days,
> August 1, 2014 - August 24 = 24 days,
> ...


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

mredman said:


> If we had good fishing weather one out of every four days off the Texas coast in the early months, I would be fishing every week. This year, I missed the entire wahoo run at the gardens because of the lack of weather windows.
> 
> Mike


Agree, we never fished for AJ until June at least, and now June and July are closed. Bad data in, bad data out. Their numbers are wrong simply because they lack the interest in collecting accurate data. Our government seems to be dumbing down every aspect of our lives...and most importantly fishing.


----------



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

mredman said:


> If we had good fishing weather one out of every four days off the Texas coast in the early months, I would be fishing every week. This year, I missed the entire wahoo run at the gardens because of the lack of weather windows.
> 
> Mike


My numbers were very conservative. If it were 1 out of every 7 days, then it gets even more unbelievable...that takes it to 888 amberjack caught every fishable day. Absolutely ridiculous. We are being robbed of a natural resource so that certain individuals/entities can profit.

Hopefully everyone on this site that is upset is actually doing something about this and not just complaining. I know I am only one person but I am doing all that I can. It was a let-down attending the snapper meeting in Galveston recently. So much support on this site yet so little actually showed up. If we do not all take the time right now to do something about this, we have the potential of losing our GOM fishing forever.


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

Its not just the AJ's, Snapper, Triggers, or any of the other fish. It is the fact that our federal regulators are completely out of control with no one to reel them in. The feds are prying their greedy little fingers in to every facet of our lives. Regulations are not about protecting the environment or anything else, regulations make companies and people pay to stay in business and drive the ones who can not afford it out. 
In the case of the NMFS and the quota/IFQ regulations it is the private recs and charter captains who get the shaft time after time. The commercials fish year around and still manage to have enough quota to last all year. The quota and IFQ sales and leasing is a money making scam for all involved, yet does nothing to enhance or sustain OUR fisheries.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

i've been looking for a new boat n don't why. i should just sale n move on u can't keep anything any more.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Well, when you see red snapper on ice at HEB for $22.99 a pound you start to get the picture.


 just curious, WHO is buying red snapper from HEB? anyone?

I'd really like to know if anyone on this board has purchased RS from HEB....please gentlemen, hold the flaming and judging.....this is a fair question.....

or seen anyone buying RS from HEB?
snookered


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Snookered said:


> just curious, WHO is buying red snapper from HEB? anyone?
> 
> I'd really like to know if anyone on this board has purchased RS from HEB....please gentlemen, hold the flaming and judging.....this is a fair question.....
> 
> ...


This IS a good question!

I'm sure someone is buying it, but i've never seen it. My wife spends a good bit of time shopping in HEB. I get involuntarily dragged along (but hey, they DO have a nice selection of free samples!  )

Anyhow, i see red snapper in the case. Sometimes i see mangrove snapper, and the label just says "fresh snapper", with "Red" omitted. Most rubes wouldn't have any clue what the difference is, nor would they care.

On the other hand, HEB spends money on the fish, and I can't imagine they are spending money on something that no one is buying. Someone has to be buying it, but for all the trips i've made to the store, i've never seen it.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> i've been looking for a new boat n don't why. i should just sale n move on u can't keep anything any more.


i still buy old boat rods/ montagues etc and just had one redone / built for 400.00 and dont know why, i guess we can dream of better days ahead! :goldfish:


----------



## Jh1985 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have seen it in the victoria heb plus for 9.99 a pound whole fish gutted. They like they have been on ice way too long. 
Isnt there a state limit of greater amberjack? Guess i will have to find a state water honey hole....


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

I was at a fish house in corpus and they where getting 20.00 a pound for fillets 
When i looked at them the guy ask if he could get me some and i told him no thanks i still have plenty of state water snapper:cheers: As long as they can sale it for 20.00 a fillet they will keep catching them. 
SO DON"T BUY ANY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:headknock


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Amberjack*

Babin's, a chain in Houston, offers amberjack on its menu. They used to sell "Angelfish", which was really grey trigger. They often have golden tilefish on the menu also.

Mike


----------

